# Abandoned Cwm Coke Works South Wales



## Urbex_94 (Feb 24, 2011)

Visited this fantastic place today, planned to take a few snaps inside. Eager not to be beaten i tried getting some nice snaps from outside. One day i will return. Anyone been here?


----------



## King Al (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice pics Urbex_94, this place is great, looking forward to seeing ya return trip


----------



## Urbex_94 (Feb 24, 2011)

King Al said:


> Nice pics Urbex_94, this place is great, looking forward to seeing ya return trip



Thankyou! I am very much so too! Hope that no one calls the security again! Have you ever visited here?


----------

